
Show HN: Find out if you’re being paid fairly and help to reduce pay inequality - ngranja19
https://knowyourworth.site/
======
ngranja19
What is KYW about?

KYW is an anonymous way for people to openly discuss their wages because we
believe that sharing salary is the best way to eliminate existing pay gaps in
society.

Why did I decide to build KYW?

\- Talking about your salary can be considered taboo. But how do you know if
you’re being paid fairly without salary transparency?

\- Discussing your salary information with your coworkers can lead to serious
problems at work. While it's not technically illegal to discuss your salary,
this talk could damage your workplace environment and get you in trouble with
your employer.

\- You’re starting at a new job and trying to understand how much you should
earn.

\- The gender pay gap, also known as the gender wage gap, is one of the most
pervasive financial issues for women in America. In 2017, women in the U.S.
earned just 82% of what men earned.

How KYW solve those problems?

\- Sharing salary has proven to help eliminate existing pay gaps in society,
including gender pay gaps and pay gaps between different social, economical
and ethnic groups.

\- Knowing what others in the same situation or similar roles earn can give
you a sense of your worth without having to ask a colleague.

\- Transparency can expose discrimination. We can find a trend of certain
classes of employees being paid less than others, such as a gender or age
group.

So if you are interested in seeing what other people in your similar situation
are earning or you are happy with your salary but you want to support
equality, you all are invited to visit
[https://knowyourworth.site](https://knowyourworth.site). I'd appreciate any
kind of feedback or showing some support sharing it ! Cheers,

------
imauld
Thanks for including transgender as an option but users should be able to
choose both male/female/non-binary and transgender/cisgender. I identified
myself as transgender in the survey but I would have preferred to ID as
transgender woman.

Neat project!

~~~
ngranja19
Oh sorry for my ignorance I didn't know that. Thanks for your comment and glad
you like it!

